# Myfitnesspal friends :)



## topsy

Anyone else count cals on this site looking for friends I am jules81

https://www.myfitnesspal.com/profile/jules81

xxxx


----------



## Eve

We're already connected Topsy but I will add mine for others 

[email protected] 
pedersenevelyn username

:D


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm Bevi86 :)


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Can I join too! I am 6 months pregnant but am trying to track/watch how much I am gaining. :) 

I am anelly26


----------

